

Ask HN: Review a webpage to Kindle conversion app - jacobpatton
http://www.hatchetapp.com/

======
jakewolf
I've never used OpenID so it's a turnoff that I can't see more. Also not
likely to read long web pages on my kindle.

I'd love to have a conversion service where I could paste a URL for a pdf,
have it converted and emailed to my kindle. I'd pay for that.

~~~
jacobpatton
You can actually sign up via your Gmail or Yahoo email address or OpenID. Does
that help?

As for the PDF conversion service, that's an interesting one. I might have to
do something there...

Thanks for the reply, jakewolf.

------
pyroman
It would be nice to know more about how the website will be sent to my kindle
before giving out my kindle email address.

~~~
jacobpatton
That's a good question, pyroman. After you've added you Kindle email address,
we'll give you a bookmarklet to use to select webpages to be sent wirelessly
to your Kindle.

I've just added that note to the page where Hatchet requests your Kindle email
address.

